# Maltese mix in OC shelter



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

It says this maltese mix is in danger of being euthanized: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=15686879. Can anyone help? Let me know if there's anything I can do. I wish I could foster, but I'm still working on a lot of behavioral issues with Jack and Jill.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

IMG ,and I'm in Ohio,oh I hope someone in California can get hime before it's too late.I'm crying just thinking about the senselessness of it all.
Is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered. What more can anyone ask,all the expensive stuff is done...This is killing me that's whyI can only volunteer at the shelter now,working w/ this 7 days a week was too much for me.

A1001079 is in DANGER of EUTHANASIA at Orange County Animal Care and Control. Please go DIRECTLY there to adopt! OC Animal Care 714-935-6848 561 The City Drive South Orange, CA 92868 Hours of Operations: Sunday through Saturday - 10:00 AM to 5:00 PM. We are open until 7:00 PM on Wednesdays.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Orange County has its own on-line adoptable list and lost and found list, and that dog is not on either one of them. I would guess that he has been adopted or rescued, since the group that listed him on petfinder has listed some of Orange County's other dogs that still seem to be there. 

Adoptable list: http://petadoption.ocpetinfo.com/animal2/A...p;orderBy2=desc

EDITED AT ABOUT 3:50 P.M.TO ADD:
Their list seems to have been changed since I looked in the wee hours, and now that dog IS on their adoptable list. See more recent messages below.


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

http://petadoption.ocpetinfo.com/animal2/l...mp;orderBy2=asc

http://petadoption.ocpetinfo.com/animal2/l...mp;orderBy2=asc


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Well, that's odd--now she IS on their adoptable list. 

http://petadoption.ocpetinfo.com/animal2/S...p;orderBy2=desc


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (mss @ Feb 19 2010, 06:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887632


> Orange County has its own on-line adoptable list and lost and found list, and that dog is not on either one of them. I would guess that he has been adopted or rescued, since the group that listed him on petfinder has listed some of Orange County's other dogs that still seem to be there.
> 
> Adoptable list: http://petadoption.ocpetinfo.com/animal2/A...p;orderBy2=desc[/B]



Yes she is on the above list (#A1001079) Her name is Pebbles, and she is still in the shelter.
I've made a few phone calls. I'll see what I can do. 

Edit: Just saw your last post. I should have refreshed before posting.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (bell @ Feb 19 2010, 05:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887635


> http://petadoption.ocpetinfo.com/animal2/l...mp;orderBy2=asc
> 
> http://petadoption.ocpetinfo.com/animal2/l...mp;orderBy2=asc[/B]


These 2 are in really bad shape,I hope someone can help them.I hate being so far away to help. :crying:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 19 2010, 07:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887888


> QUOTE (mss @ Feb 19 2010, 06:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887632





> Orange County has its own on-line adoptable list and lost and found list, and that dog is not on either one of them. I would guess that he has been adopted or rescued, since the group that listed him on petfinder has listed some of Orange County's other dogs that still seem to be there.
> 
> Adoptable list: http://petadoption.ocpetinfo.com/animal2/A...p;orderBy2=desc[/B]



Yes she is on the above list (#A1001079) Her name is Pebbles, and she is still in the shelter.
I've made a few phone calls. I'll see what I can do. 

Edit: Just saw your last post. I should have refreshed before posting.
[/B][/QUOTE]

LET ME KNOW IF I CAN HELP, DEB.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (drclee @ Feb 18 2010, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887518


> It says this maltese mix is in danger of being euthanized: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=15686879. Can anyone help? Let me know if there's anything I can do. I wish I could foster, but I'm still working on a lot of behavioral issues with Jack and Jill.[/B]


So precious Pebbles is NOT on the "Red" list. Myself, Edie, Bronwyn, and Gigi, are on top of it.

I want this gal out of there. She is only 4-years-old. The shelter has spayed her, and she has cherry eye. 

Dealing with shelters can be difficult, but I am hopeful for this little one. 

Hey, she's waiting for me. I see it in her eyes. :wub: 

Hang tight Pebbles, you'll be home before you know it. :grouphug:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 20 2010, 01:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888248


> QUOTE (drclee @ Feb 18 2010, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887518





> It says this maltese mix is in danger of being euthanized: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=15686879. Can anyone help? Let me know if there's anything I can do. I wish I could foster, but I'm still working on a lot of behavioral issues with Jack and Jill.[/B]


So precious Pebbles is NOT on the "Red" list. Myself, Edie, Bronwyn, and Gigi, are on top of it.

I want this gal out of there. She is only 4-years-old. The shelter has spayed her, and she has cherry eye. 

Dealing with shelters can be difficult, but I am hopeful for this little one. 

Hey, she's waiting for me. I see it in her eyes. :wub: 

Hang tight Pebbles, you'll be home before you know it. :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]


You ladies are wonderful! :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

You guys are awesome!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Deb, you are awesome, I love you! :dothewave:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Any new word on Pebbles?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 23 2010, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889488


> Any new word on Pebbles?[/B]


It's taken another turn. Gigi was all set to pull her. Another rescue is on the list (so that's cool), as long as she gets out of there,
and into safety. So the shelter gal was telling Edie about two other senior special-needs Malts in the shelter. We're checking on those, as well.
I'll keep you informed on Pebbles, as we will be in contact with the shelter. 

Gosh, this breaks my heart. So many in the shelters.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh dear, there are just too many in the shelter these days! Please let me know if there's anything I can do to help.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

This girl is now in quarantine because she bite a kennel worker, after having a spay and cherry eye surgery. It wasnt much of a bite, but still hast to be quarantined. She is also NOT a Maltese according to the gal in charge of rescue groups. She is 19lbs and is probably part Shitz and Lhasa and terrier. 
We are looking at two older ones that are now in this same facility, but they are not up for adoption yet.


----------

